
Square One Television - mshafrir
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Square_One_Television#Connections_to_other_media
======
_pius
This is one of the most treasured shows from my childhood. I wish it were
still around for my younger brother (and indeed for my future children). I
wonder if DVDs are available.

------
azanar
To the OP, or anyone else who may have insight on this:

Was there something significant about the linked section of this article?

